# Tub surrounds



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys, so I installed a tub surround yesterday in an apartment building, unfortunately shutting water off was not an option so I had to cut the hole big enough to fit over the valves but the holes to big for the trim to cover, any good way to scab some in there?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

:furious::yes::laughing::laughing::laughing: handy hack?


----------



## 50chevy (Dec 13, 2014)

TopNotch said:


> Hey guys, so I installed a tub surround yesterday in an apartment building, unfortunately shutting water off was not an option so I had to cut the hole big enough to fit over the valves but the holes to big for the trim to cover, any good way to scab some in there?


Use lots of caulking


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you post pictures? I'd like to see how that came out.


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Yea haha I'm hoping to make it look nice still have an idea but just wondering if anyone's ever done it before


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TopNotch said:


> Hey guys, so I installed a tub surround yesterday in an apartment building, unfortunately shutting water off was not an option so I had to cut the hole big enough to fit over the valves but the holes to big for the trim to cover, any good way to scab some in there?


What this topnotch handyhack doing here??


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Before


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Read......UH post an intro before you get your head chewed off........


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sorry this sounds like such a dumb ass question first solo tub surround install just trying to fix my screw up


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TopNotch said:


> I'm sorry this sounds like such a dumb ass question first solo tub surround install just trying to fix my screw up


I'd fired you and make you pay for the redo job correctly.. by the way, you are not a plumber for sure..


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Well that's the finished product... It's sealed at least and the people here don't mind it, lesson learned


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TopNotch said:


> Well that's the finished product... It's sealed at least and the people here don't mind it, lesson learned


That plumbing fixture is illegal..


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Listen I see I'm catching a lot of flak here for this, I'm only first year haven't even gone to school yet for it, first job on my own so I tried to rush through it and get it done to impress the boss, unfortunately I ****ed up yes, I'm sure everyone was green at some point


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmmm. There's a HVAC company that operates in my area and they perform plumbing also. Wonder if it's the same company?

What State/area do you work in, TopNotch?


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Really haha?? Never heard of that before idk this apartment company is really cheap they cut a lot of corners in stuff like this what makes them illegal?


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm actually from Canada


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TopNotch said:


> Really haha?? Never heard of that before idk this apartment company is really cheap they cut a lot of corners in stuff like this what makes them illegal?


For sure.. not a lienced plumber or a red seal plumber here..the exit door is on your left..


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

TopNotch said:


> I'm actually from Canada


Thanks for your response.

I was really hoping it was the local TopNotch so that I could report this bit of plumbing without a license to the local authorities. I'm hot to get these bastids who're working around here without a legal license.

BTW, you seem like a decent, conscientious guy, but since you're not a plumber you're going to get the boot from here. This site is for plumbing professionals only.


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

Listen I'm a first year apprentice I don't know all the codes don't know a lot of **** guys that's why I joined so I can learn the fixture was already there when I got here just simy removed it and put it back on when all said and done


----------



## TopNotch (Feb 10, 2015)

But what makes these fixtures illegal? How come you can still purchase them even then?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

No scald protection. Temperature limiting device needs to be installed to be legal.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

TopNotch said:


> Listen I'm a first year apprentice I don't know all the codes don't know a lot of **** guys that's why I joined so I can learn the fixture was already there when I got here just simy removed it and put it back on when all said and done


If you're a plumbing apprentice, then welcome aboard. 

Somehow I got the impression that you were more of a facilities maintenance man.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man can't listen. READ the forum rules.....Post an intro......:thumbdown:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

......


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

If your employer is okay with that work then please find a better company to work for. 

If you are an apprentice then allow me to lend you some education. I don't give a flying : what they say about turning the water off, if it has to be done to perform the job right then that is what is getting done or I leaving the job. The work you do now will follow you. Do you want to be a good plumber who does things right or be know as the guy who will do whatever it takes to make a buck? 

People will bully you if you let them. Take a stand and grow a pair or be walked on. When someone tries that **** on me a look usually takes care of making them back track, if that fails then my simple "It has to be shut off, that is the way it is." will usually seal the deal. 

--------------

Here it is okay to leave an existing tub valve in place even if it doesn't meet current code. Basically all previous plumbing work is grandfathered unless you are doing a Permitted remodel or some construction.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

You can get that shower body from the same place you can buy the wheels for that house...:thumbup::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> If your employer is okay with that work then please find a better company to work for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bingo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TopNotch said:


> Well that's the finished product... It's sealed at least and the people here don't mind it, lesson learned


That is a trailor faucet for sure


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

sparky said:


> That is a trailor faucet for sure


here, here!


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Here in RI I can still use 2 handle valves for tub only but must use a mixer for the shower. Next door in mass you cannot. I just did a whirlpool tub with a Roman tub faucet and had to go back and add a temp valve. Lucky enough we ran the water lines to the tub seperate too the basement. The tub was all tiled so no access under it. Surprising he let that go seeing were never gonna get to to the motor.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Here in RI I can still use 2 handle valves for tub only but must use a mixer for the shower. Next door in mass you cannot. I just did a whirlpool tub with a Roman tub faucet and had to go back and add a temp valve. Lucky enough we ran the water lines to the tub seperate too the basement. The tub was all tiled so no access under it. Surprising he let that go seeing were never gonna get to to the motor.


Oh somebody will be getting in there one of these years,guarantee that:yes:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Besides the anti scald The handles aren't legal either because it's commercial they have to meet standards to allow handicap people to use them


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Besides the anti scald The handles aren't legal either because it's commercial they have to meet standards to allow handicap people to use them


Maybe not. "Multi Family" over 12 or so apartments possibly. Even if so it is only a percentage of the units that must comply with others made "adaptable".

http://www.ada.gov/doj_hud_statement.pdf


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I think that you did a good job and it turned out looking pretty good... Considering what you know and the fact you could not turn off the water....

Being a green apprentice at least you took the initiative to to get something done for the renters....next time just get the boss to bless the job before jumping in too deep.. 

.It looks like it will function ok and white silicone will work miracles :laughing::laughing:


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Here in RI I can still use 2 handle valves for tub only but must use a mixer for the shower. Next door in mass you cannot. I just did a whirlpool tub with a Roman tub faucet and had to go back and add a temp valve. Lucky enough we ran the water lines to the tub seperate too the basement. The tub was all tiled so no access under it. Surprising he let that go seeing were never gonna get to to the motor.


This is wrong you do not need anti scald protection on a tub filler in Mass. Did you ask the inspector to cite what section of code applies?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I did queston it thinking it was not right. His anwser was you can appeal to the state inspector. The home owners had been displaced by a fire and had been living in a camper for over a year. They just wanted to move in and that was the only thing holding up the CO. I explained to the owners the options and they agreed to meet me half way on the labor and material for the extra. The same inspector gave the hvac guys a bunch of crap as well. I just found out that he was let go by the town a few months ago.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

liquidplumber said:


> This is wrong you do not need anti scald protection on a tub filler in Mass. Did you ask the inspector to cite what section of code applies?



You need to temper the water to 112 if you have a hand held attachment to the roman tub filler


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> You need to temper the water to 112 if you have a hand held attachment to the roman tub filler


Please learn me, and I say this with the utmost respect. Why 112? I have been under the impression that temp shall be no less than 110 an no more than 120, as it pertains to single family residential dwellings.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Please learn me, and I say this with the utmost respect. Why 112? I have been under the impression that temp shall be no less than 110 an no more than 120, as it pertains to single family residential dwellings.



It's a Ma code


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

For anything with a shower head/ handheld


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

112 exact seems a little stupid. It should be a range to be set between.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dclarke said:


> 112 exact seems a little stupid. It should be a range to be set between.



Ok 110-112, that's a range


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

TopNotch said:


> I'm actually from Canada


:blink:Oh no, say it ain't so.


----------

